# illinois - Chicago- 2 skid steers for sale



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

We are selling two used skid steers.

The first is a 2013 JCB 260 with a *BRAND NEW ENGINE FROM THE FACTORY*!!! The engine was replaced under a warranty issue. Machine had 440 hours before new engine. New engine has a new factory warranty.
Second Machine is a 2013 JCB 300 with 680 hours.

All service performed by local JCB dealer at designated intervals. Just completed routine maintenance. Includes bucket. Always stored indoors.

Machines are in great condition inside and factory paint touch ups will be complete prior to sale.

Does not include snow tires as in photos. Will come with standard rims and tires. Rubber is at 40%.

Call Sean at 312-882-6199 to view.

Machines are at our facility in Elk Grove Village, IL

$38,500.00 for the 260 with new engine (engine is $24,000)

$37,500.00 for the 300 with approximately 680 hours

No sales tax added a as this is a private sale.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Bump and willing to negotiate to get rid of them.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

What is the Hp and lifting capacity?


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

mr.lawn works said:


> What is the Hp and lifting capacity?


The 260 is 74 HP and 2600 lb lift capacity and the 300 is 74 HP and 3100 lb lift capacity.


----------

